# So I visited gamefaqs....



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 21, 2010)

I noticed a topic on the board that was talking about a character in one of my favorite games so I decided, Hmm, well since I never really say anythnig on the board, I guess I will now.

So I stated my opinion and I used the word stupid.... Not referring to anyone but the character when I tried to build her up and make her stronger...



And I got warned. They deleted my post and I got a warning for using the word stupid.

I believe my expression and thoughts were, "O_O Please tell me these people aren't that sensitive."


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah that is the Gamefaqs mod all over.

To think people piss and moan about us here.


----------



## Law (Jan 21, 2010)

lol gamefaqs

you get banned for saying FF7 isn't as good as people make it out to be.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 21, 2010)

A lot of terms are offensive at Gamefaqs due to trolls and flamers abusing them even stupid and retard are banned words.  The worse thing is some terms that are banned aren't words at all, zzzzzzz is banned as well.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 21, 2010)

Haha, you've got to be kidding me.

Wait... all of you are serious?!

One guy used the word dumb in the subject and it was okay. What's the difference?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 21, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> lol gamefaqs
> 
> you get banned for saying FF7 isn't as good as people make it out to be.



You say this jokingly, but I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 21, 2010)

gamefaqs seems like a very conservative video game community to me. they do great work with all their guides and tables, but you mention anything about piracy or in this case, the word stupid, you get warned instantly.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes, they are terrific when it comes to the actual video game information itself, but if someone puts in their opinion, they get quite touchy. I've seen the word whore and dumb on there and people went about their gamefaq life with a breeze.


----------



## Law (Jan 21, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't joking.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 21, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tis quite sad.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 21, 2010)

Who wants to mass join and supertroll them?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 21, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Who wants to mass join and supertroll them?




Haha, now that sounds like a plan, but alas, I will restrain myself from such pleasure.


----------



## Bake (Jan 21, 2010)

My post once got deleted when I typed ****. Now that's something.


----------



## Nimbus (Jan 21, 2010)

All the more reason I go to GBATemp instead of Gamefaqs.

More freedom here.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 21, 2010)

Typing in four stars got your post deleted?


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 21, 2010)

Not to rain on anyone's parade here, but most of the posts that get deleted from Gamefaqs are things that people should have known better than to post on such a crappy restrictive forum. I've used the word "retard" without the post getting deleted, even though the board said the message would be automatically flagged unless I removed the word. I just didn't use it as an insult. Saying something like "**** you", or "**** this game" will obviously get your message deleted on a board like that.


----------



## cornaljoe (Jan 21, 2010)

Lol, yeah I haven't been there in ages and decided to make a topic about Persona 4 for PS2.  In the topic was my first impressions of the game and a quick question about the first sidequest.  In it I mentioned how the enemy "raped" (a common term in gaming) me several times.  I also commented on one of the characters who I just meet "seemed gay".  I didn't say anything offensive at all just stated my opinion which is very obvious of this character in the game.  The other characters in the story actually asked him themselves later.

They deleted my topic saving it was offensive.  The funny thing is there is a whole topic dedicated to this character and most of the post there ARE actually offensive.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 21, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thinking about it, that'd be like a gang war on the internet


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 21, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Who wants to mass join and supertroll them?


A good ole fashioned forum invasion?

As a mod I must advise against it... as a human I erm.


----------



## Bake (Jan 21, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Not to rain on anyone's parade here, but most of the posts that get deleted from Gamefaqs are things that people should have known better than to post on such a crappy restrictive forum. I've used the word "retard" without the post getting deleted, even though the board said the message would be automatically flagged unless I removed the word. I just didn't use it as an insult. Saying something like "**** you", or "**** this game" will obviously get your message deleted on a board like that.



I wasn't really insulting anyone. I said: "Oh yeah, How the **** I didn't realize that sooner." and they deleted it. But yeah. You make a point.


----------



## ZeVerstava (Jan 21, 2010)

invade ds-Scene.net


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 21, 2010)

Calling someone stupid is flaming, and calling a game stupid is trolling.  If you call a character stupid and the character had a lot of fanboys, then you could get modded for that too I guess.  The thing about GameFAQs is that you could post an innocent post, but if enough users mark it, then it gets modded automatically regardless of whether an actual moderator sees the post or not. 

Oh, and don't ever mention ROMs or anything to do with piracy.  And never imply that you have a game before its release date (this includes asking for help, and even if you really do have an early retail copy of the game).


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Jan 21, 2010)

ZeVerstava said:
			
		

> invade ds-Scene.net


... why?
It's gameFAQs. Not DS-Scene.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 21, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hahaha, which is exactly why I restrained myself. I'm no mod, but some trouble leads to more trouble, it's one less big headache and ranting.

But as for me saying something offensive, nothing I said was offensive at all. It was a character fanatic that took offensive to me simply disagreeing and putting in my opinion. He asked for our opinions so I gave it to him. 


I do not tell people what they'd like to hear, so they can just... -looks around- I will bite my tongue.


----------



## House Spider (Jan 21, 2010)

Sheesh the Urban Disctionary needs to rape them sensitive fux bad.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 21, 2010)

Why do you think so many people call it "GameFags"?

They expect everything to be candy-coated posting with no discussion or mild debate. I mean yeah, here we can get into shit-throwing storms but if it's a mild topic, we can probably still use "stupid" or "dumb" in the debate and still walk away without having personally wronged the other.

I still look there though for game releases. Well, I used it for the Games of the Month thread dates, at least (well, with Wikipedia and IGN).


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 21, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Calling someone stupid is flaming, and calling a game stupid is trolling.  If you call a character stupid and the character had a lot of fanboys, then you could get modded for that too I guess.  The thing about GameFAQs is that you could post an innocent post, but if enough users mark it, then it gets modded automatically regardless of whether an actual moderator sees the post or not.
> 
> Oh, and don't ever mention ROMs or anything to do with piracy.  And never imply that you have a game before its release date (this includes asking for help, and even if you really do have an early retail copy of the game).
> 
> ...




Agreed. That's about all I use it for, to look at releases and faqs/answers, other than that, I don't waste my time.
I candy-coat nothing, I won't change that just for some sensitive fanatics.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 21, 2010)

You can troll the gamefaqs boards and get away with it, but it takes a light touch. On the GTA Chinatown Wars board, someone asked where the strip club in that game was (in case you don't know, there isn't one). I replied saying it was at the top of Gullible Hill, and the idiot replies asking where Gullible Hill was. Then he made a new thread asking where Gullible Hill was. It was fun.


----------



## House Spider (Jan 21, 2010)

Nevermind, I found there is no strip club.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 21, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> You can troll the gamefaqs boards and get away with it, but it takes a light touch. On the GTA Chinatown Wars board, someone asked where the strip club in that game was (in case you don't know, there isn't one). I replied saying it was at the top of Gullible Hill, and the idiot replies asking where Gullible Hill was. Then he made a new thread asking where Gullible Hill was. It was fun.




Dear me, lol!

Hilarious. Don't they have a FAQ for that game? Did he even bother to check that first? XD


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 21, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Don't they have a FAQ for that game? Did he even bother to check that first? XD


That was when the game first came out, so there was much in the way of FAQs yet. Even if there was, he didn't really seem like the researching type.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 21, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lol, I would love to try that one day, not any time soon though, have to stay out of trouble until I'm in the clear.


----------



## DJ91990 (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, remind me to NEVAR join the gamefaq fourms.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 21, 2010)

By any chance was the character you made fun of Sandal?  
Because he's a character in the GameFAQs Character Battle, so it's understandable that he has some special "protection" from insults. 
Otherwise, it's like I said, too many people mark your post, it's gone no matter how rule-abiding it is.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 21, 2010)

Then we could all join and mark everyone's posts


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 21, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!

I'd love to raid Gamefags!


----------



## junker_man32 (Jan 21, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> I noticed a topic on the board that was talking about a character in one of my favorite games so I decided, Hmm, well since I never really say anythnig on the board, I guess I will now.
> 
> So I stated my opinion and I used the word stupid.... Not referring to anyone but the character when I tried to build her up and make her stronger...
> 
> ...


gamefaqs admins are fucking shits. i posted my naruto retsuden III save first..the first EVER save with all characters when it first came out.....they decide to accept anotehr dudes who he uploaded 1 month later and never excepted mine...turns out the dude downloaded it from a mirror I UPLOADED AT!!! good for faqs but the admins there are so fucking ridiculous. id love to raid them


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 22, 2010)

Kinda like the upload porn day that kid from 4 chan is organizing?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 22, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> By any chance was the character you made fun of Sandal?
> Because he's a character in the GameFAQs Character Battle, so it's understandable that he has some special "protection" from insults.
> Otherwise, it's like I said, too many people mark your post, it's gone no matter how rule-abiding it is.




Of course not! I absolutely LOVE Sandal. It was actually, Morrigan.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 22, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Kinda like the upload porn day that kid from 4 chan is organizing?




Haha, all this talk of a raid makes me want to play... the same game I got in trouble for, Dragon Age XD


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 23, 2010)

GameFAQs moderators make terrible decisions. One thing I support though is the contest system, where if you get moderated (and you don't have a warn/or whatever) you can contest the moderation, give a reason why you believe it wasn't, and another mod will see if he agrees. If he says no, you can once again try, and lead to an admin I believe. However, if you lead to an admin and he declines and says "No, that moderation was fair", then I believe you can't contest stuff for like a month.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 23, 2010)

I only visit gameFAQs for the FAQs (lol)
I did visit the forums sometimes but I can't say I'm impressed


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 23, 2010)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> GameFAQs moderators make terrible decisions. One thing I support though is the contest system, where if you get moderated (and you don't have a warn/or whatever) you can contest the moderation, give a reason why you believe it wasn't, and another mod will see if he agrees. If he says no, you can once again try, and lead to an admin I believe. However, if you lead to an admin and he declines and says "No, that moderation was fair", then I believe you can't contest stuff for like a month.




I would give it a try, but my karma went back to normal already, haha.


----------



## macgeek417 (Jan 23, 2010)

???
I've never had any problems with the GameFAQs forums. 
Maybe I'm just lucky...


----------



## prowler (Jan 23, 2010)

Only /b/ could and sucessfully raid a forum/website. 

They got hold of a person in politics e-mail/password, though they failed with that.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 23, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Only /b/ could and sucessfully raid a forum/website.
> 
> They got hold of a person in politics e-mail/password, though they failed with that.


Agreed. They have way more 'members' (if anonymous).

Plus the mods here wouldn't allow it. They'll lock the topic, immediately.


----------



## macgeek417 (Jan 23, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Only /b/ could and sucessfully raid a forum/website.
> 
> They got hold of a person in politics e-mail/password, though they failed with that.



I bet zachsupercoolvideos could write a DSi hack for his SuperCoolSDCard to raid GameFAQs...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 23, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Which is why I said nay to the raid.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 23, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We here at GBAtemp are civilised and would...never...stoop to such levels........


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 23, 2010)

I once posted a thread saying the video game character contests weren't fait, because link and zelda always won. Thread got deleted after a few minutes, I was immediately suspended.

Now I post one thing per 3 months.

And to think those were the forums I once loved.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 23, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I once posted a thread saying the video game character contests weren't fait, because link and zelda always won. Thread got deleted after a few minutes, I was immediately suspended.
> 
> Now I post one thing per 3 months.
> 
> And to think those were the forums I once loved.




I feel your pain


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 23, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Hoverlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you don't.


----------



## Law (Jan 23, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> *Only /b/* could and sucessfully raid a forum/website.
> 
> They got hold of a person in politics e-mail/password, though they failed with that.



What?

You're a fucking idiot. 4chan is nothing now, the majority of the users are script kiddies and the majority of people who knew what they were talking about left a long, long time ago.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 24, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How would you know how I felt?


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 24, 2010)

i am not surprised with how the mods moderating over there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the mods there see the wrong as correct, correct as wrong!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 24, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i am not surprised with how the mods moderating over there
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha, they have a bad obsession with opposite day.


----------



## Dwight (Jan 25, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know that 4chan is dead when people on facebook post links to "epic threads" on 4chan. Not that I miss it or anything, it's just more annoying now.

Reddit>4chan


----------



## zeromac (Jan 25, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Only /b/ could and sucessfully raid a forum/website.
> 
> They got hold of a person in politics e-mail/password, though they failed with that.


lol i remember that
They hacked Sarah Pallin, the person who was helping John Mcain in the Election againest Obama

BTW guys can we please raid them :< it would be a fun gbatemp event dont you guys think? as long as some of the mods keep it undercontrol :>


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 27, 2010)

GameFAQs is always fun to mess with. I don't remember the exact count, but we left that one mod to deal with a few hundred topics of localized spam over the course of 2 hours or so. He wasn't pleased, obviously.

Note: I in no way endorse any invasion of GameFAQs.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2010)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> GameFAQs is always fun to mess with. I don't remember the exact count, but we left that one mod to deal with a few hundred topics of localized spam over the course of 2 hours or so. He wasn't pleased, obviously.
> 
> Note: I in no way endorse any invasion of GameFAQs.



Lol you don't use GameFOX? Fail.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 27, 2010)

Wasn't my screencap, I was too busy trying to screencap everything else before the mods got to taking it all down.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 27, 2010)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> Lol you don't use GameFOX? Fail.


GameFOX is not really necessary.  Not having Adblock though, is fail.  Of course, we don't even know if the guy who took that pic was using Firefox or not.


----------



## InuYasha (Jan 27, 2010)

If you avoid the pointless troll topics and use boards for a certain game your currently playing the site is fine......


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> ZeWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GameFAQs without GameFOX is like Pizza without cheese


----------



## House Spider (Jan 27, 2010)

Good, I hate cheese.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 27, 2010)

Dwight said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## blainy (Jan 28, 2010)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> GameFAQs moderators make terrible decisions. One thing I support though is the contest system, where if you get moderated (and you don't have a warn/or whatever) you can contest the moderation, give a reason why you believe it wasn't, and another mod will see if he agrees. If he says no, you can once again try, and lead to an admin I believe. However, if you lead to an admin and he declines and says "No, that moderation was fair", then I believe you can't contest stuff for like a month.




the contest system is good, untill they take it away due to a person "abusing" it, like what happened to me when i made a post about the iPlayer. despite the fact that at that point it was only able to play videos, and not even GBA games yet, i have had all my contest rights taken away when i contested the moderation with links backing up the fact that it was not able to run pirated software.

consistency amongst their mods is kinda iffy at best, too.....for example, in the xbox forum over there, it is acceptable, and apparently not moddable to make posts asking for help with  exploits to hack the thing to run XBMC and backups and stuff, where as in the DS forum for example, if i even think about mentioning homebrew (thats right, homebrew, not flashcarts by name, not "where can i download rom X") i get modded for piracy..WTF???


----------



## zeromac (Jan 28, 2010)

GameFaQ boards suck PERIOD


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 28, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> GameFaQ boards suck PERIOD


how can abstract message board suck a period?


----------



## zeromac (Jan 28, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well played..


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 28, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you good sir. *tip of the hat*


----------



## Dwight (Jan 29, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Dwight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to disagree with you there. While I love GBAtemp and the community, it barely holds a finger to reddit. In terms of DS/Wii hacking though, GBAtemp beats out every other website ever.


----------



## zuron7 (Jan 29, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Haha, you've got to be kidding me.
> 
> Wait... all of you are serious?!
> 
> One guy used the word dumb in the subject and it was okay. What's the difference?


Dumb could  mean can't talk too.


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 29, 2010)

Dwight said:
			
		

> Hoverlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! Agree

Gamefaqs is good with their drama


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 30, 2010)

I can agree on that. It's like online mini soap operas.


----------

